# Dark armpit remedies



## Momo (Feb 28, 2007)

I have skin that is really prone to hyperpigmentation when irritated, or scarred. The problem with the underarm area is that more exfoliation (and regular things like shaving, and friction) will worsen the problem. There are two ways I know of that will solve/help this problem:

1. Stop shaving (makes you smell gross though)

2. Dermadoctor's gentle and brightening antiperspirant.

Try to apply lotion to your underarms first, to see if that helps. I know I forgot to moisturize that area (it helps me a lot) until I read that on the Dermadoctor container.

Personally I don't like to be paranoid about whether or not I smell, so I still shave there :laughing: . With lotion and the deodorant, your dark armpits should brighten up!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I also have this problem. My derm told me not to shave as often, I used to shave 3-5 times a week.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 28, 2007)

interesting...where can i get that antiperspirant?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 28, 2007)

thats what i was wondering too.


----------



## Momo (Feb 28, 2007)

I got mine off sephora Dermadoctor Total Nonscents

^^ hth

I should note that those with a particular odor problem might find it difficult to cover up with this deodorant.


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2007)

great post momokins! i've got to atleast try this one out! i've had several clients ask me about this exact problem!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great info!!


----------



## Nox (Feb 28, 2007)

I believe the main culprit is anti-prespirants that contain Aluminum (and that is a large percentage of them that do!!!)

Myself, I have dark skin, but I have never had a problem with darkened underarms.

I only shave my armpits once or week, or even less (I'm not very hairy)

-AND-

I do not put on anti-perpsirant immediately after I shave. That is a definite "no-no". This is why I shower and shave at night, and then when I get up in the morning, then I will put anti-perspirant on. You see, we get micro knicks on our skin everytime we shave, and then to deposit a metal-laden substance into it...it makes sense why the skin would develop the darkness. That's a sign of irritation, your pits ain't lying to you!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 28, 2007)

I have this problem too.

I read somewhere that exfoliating the area helps too. I've yet to try it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

great post! I have the same problem


----------



## Momo (Feb 28, 2007)

Great advice that I forgot about! I do these things, but I don't think about it much. It works!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 1, 2007)

i have this problem too. i think mine is also a result of starting to shave too early. So let me get this straight:

Are you supposed to moisturize your armpits?


----------



## Momo (Mar 1, 2007)

yes use a gentle moisturizer with no fragrance. Think of it this way, sometimes if you don't moisturize your knees or elbows, they get dark too.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

i have that problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the info!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 2, 2007)

Why thank you! I have that problem and it's so annoying.

Hopefully my pits will lighten up a little. hehee


----------



## vodkastars (Mar 4, 2007)

don't shave... just wax. exfoliate ur underarms once a week.. it helps.


----------



## Momo (Mar 4, 2007)

No prob. I was sooo self conscious about my arm pits, more than anything. I never wore anything without sleeves! Good to know I can help others with this problem.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

No more shaving for me! Haha. Regularly that is... good post.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 10, 2007)

i use tweezer and don't use deodorant (no body odor) but still have the same problem, i'm doing the laser hair removal session now, hopefully it will help.


----------



## Momo (Mar 10, 2007)

tweezing can irritate the skin too.


----------



## Jessica81 (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you have the problem before you started laser treatments? or did the laser cause the hyperpigmitation? I'm also going through laser hair removal and am constantly reading other people's experiences. I really need to up the settings but I'm so afraid of scarring/burning/hyperpigmitation.


----------



## ezduzit (May 9, 2007)

How long before the Dermdoctor antiperspirent helped lighten up your underarms?? I have that problem and need something that will work.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Momo (May 9, 2007)

ezduzit, it certainly did not happen overnight. It took me about 3 weeks I think. It was a mix of shaving less, moisturizing, and using that deodorant.


----------



## Maysie (May 9, 2007)

thank you soooo much for posting this. My under arms can get dark and it this will totally help!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 9, 2007)

Me 2, I have the same problem.


----------



## Momo (May 9, 2007)

Are you asking where to get it raquel? If so it is available at sephora and on the dermadoctor website


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 9, 2007)

Thanks so much I want to get some.This is the one ur talking about right?


----------



## Momo (May 9, 2007)

I think I should add that I don't use razors anymore, just this electric hair trimmer thing, it gives me a good close shave without having to drag the razor across my skin. Really helps the underarm area (and others) keep from getting irritated.

And yes, raquel, that is what I'm talking about, they have two formulas though. One is just a gentle antipersperant and one is for lightening


----------



## angekay (May 9, 2007)

I use the Emjoi (like a better epilady, results similar to waxing) for my underarms - haven't shaved my underarms in nearly 3 years - and still have the darkening. I was thinking about trying the skin lightening cream they sell in stores (hydroquinone?). I wonder if this product has some of that in it...


----------



## Momo (May 9, 2007)

That's a good point angekay but I think the antipersperent would be gentler because that area is more sensitive than a lot of people might realize. I think it's like what Nox said too, that is has no aluminum in it.


----------



## ezduzit (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. At least I know I'm not alone on this.

I'm going to order this today.


----------



## CellyCell (May 10, 2007)

No before and after pic?

Im goin to Sephora this Saturday - so Imma have to pick this up on the way.


----------



## Momo (May 10, 2007)

lol sorry I didn't think to photograph my pits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (May 10, 2007)

dang i hate this..i cant go more than a day without shaving them i dont get much hair but it feels spikey and i hate that!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 10, 2007)

Gosh, I have this problem, and I know a lot of darker skinned women who do as well, I just thought it was nothing I could do about it...great info!


----------



## Momo (May 10, 2007)

lol I want to add, I started using this other stuff after my armpits were back to normal, and they got dark again :wassatt: Maybe I was applying it too early after I shaved.


----------



## make79 (May 10, 2007)

just bought Dermadoc. hope it works for me (fingers crossed)


----------



## Momo (May 10, 2007)

Hope it works for you too make! Remember to moisturize and stuff


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 13, 2007)

Since waxing they;ve lightened up, that and exfoliating with something that has an AHA in it or something, I guess I should start moisturising them at night too.


----------



## Stefferz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks. I have this problem too. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Micki (May 23, 2007)

I stopped shaving a few months ago and now use Nair exclusively. I've definitely noticed that my pits are getting lighter.

Although shaving is quicker, I just have to remind myself before I get into the shower that this is the day I need to Nair. I put it on a few minutes before I shower, brush my teeth in the meantime, and then all the hair showers off. I threw away all of my razors so that I wouldn't be tempted when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 24, 2007)

i will only WAX my pit.It helps a lot.Currently, ive switched into DOve roll on frm Nivea whitening.I think Dove is kinda darken my pit slowly.I'll also gently exfoliate the pit are using pumice stone(gentle movement! no hard rubbing!)Think it helps in way too


----------



## chocobon (May 24, 2007)

Thnx for the tip Momokins!!

I don't shave,I wax, and I don't have this problem either!!


----------



## xEdenx (May 24, 2007)

ohhh i was just thinking about this the other day. thanks for the information.


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

I also use Niar. well thnks for infomation.


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

DermaDoctor's Roll on Brightening Deodorant is fantastic!

You can also try Eldopaque Cream. This is a skin lightener that you can use as night which brings back good skin tone and evens out the darkest spots..it can be used anywhere. Be sure that when you use it though that theh areas applied to are not exposed to the sun.

Good Luck!


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 28, 2007)

i currently use rosewater on mine. since it has worked wonders on my face, like seriously..i dont know why rosewater isnt very popular because it is a miracle worker. hopefully it works miracles on my armpits.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought Dermadoctor too... on my 2nd week. Havent noticed much...

...stoped using any other deodarant too and I have had no problem with underarm smell even with hot weather. I'm guessing because I moisturize before aswell...

Also, no mas shaving. I had to all last week because I was wearing tunics - but I'm letting it grow out and start shaving only before I have somewhere special to go. Haha.

I'm thinking of buying another lightening cream. Wondering on updates from others?


----------



## Isabow (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never really had the darkening problem but never really knew to moisturize under the arm! But it makes perfect sense!


----------



## AkPkNuako (Nov 12, 2007)

how does that antiperspirant smell and cost?

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Em_mie (Nov 17, 2007)

this is a great post. thanks


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 17, 2007)

Great Post


----------



## loversnookie (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for this, momo! will try with a different unscented deo. and will get back with the result for like errrrr a month? lol!


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 2, 2010)

interesting! Thanks for the post.


----------



## SweetCaramel (Mar 27, 2010)

yes. shaving is the debil. use nair or get a wax.


----------



## esha (Apr 1, 2010)

Also the friction of your armpit rubbing against your skin causes hyper pigmentation.

I will try rosewater


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever used lemon juice as a deodorant?

Take lemon juice and soak a paper towel - rub underarm area gently.

The citric acid in lemon juice kills the underarm bacteria.

The ascorbic acid from the lemon juice may help lighten the underarm skin as well.

Try this trick over the weekend (when you aren't working for the day) to see if you are comfortable with the idea of not using deodorant.

Use a lemon too, not Realemon or any other commercial lemon juice.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the dermadoctor gentle deoderant.

It's expensive but it works really well.


----------

